

Does CEO of a tech company need to know programming? - pikexxn
http://www.pixelstech.cn/article/1372675143_Does_CEO_of_a_tech_company_need_to_know_programming_

======
viswanathk
He will be respected by his technical employees if he does. Its not compulsory
though.

